# Why Do You Like Wild Camping?



## coventrycraig (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the question is in the title.

Why do you really like wilding?


Craig


----------



## lenny (Feb 9, 2010)

Why do you really like wilding

It,s the Freedom and the Freepitch that I like most


----------



## vantoguk (Feb 9, 2010)

Not having to deal with snarling campsite guards, I mean wardens


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 9, 2010)

It means we can afford to go out every weekend to places we really like.

But having said that I still like a really good quiet CL type campsite in a first class location, IMHO worth every penny


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 9, 2010)

It means not waking up to rows of caravan/motorhomes on a site., once inside site gates..one site is pretty much the same as another.







this is much better.

Jackie


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 9, 2010)

I think its the freedom - you could say like being a gypsy!

I dont like expensive sites and snotty wardens - can you put your dogs on a lead, no noise after 11, theres a play area over there for the kids and all that......

Being able to do as you please. I think the money that doesnt get wasted on site fees goes on a nice bit of grub somwhere and a few drinks!

Craig


----------



## runnach (Feb 9, 2010)

For me it is the artificiality of the people on sites.

The peering and twitching of curtains really focs me off.

I am a member of the CC and I read a readers letter a while back where some sad barsteward was correlating the towing car with the weight of the outfit being pulled then sharing all about the 85 percent rules etc ...foccin sad!!!

It mattered so much to the individual that it was worthy of a letter to the club mag...( and they printed it )

I wont in recreation time at least be told what I will and won't do so club sites are a means to an end in my book.

Moreover I am comfortable with my own company and the hounds, so we set the agenda of a walk etc...It is possible I am not a people lover and possibly  anti social ( but in a nice way).

Channa


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 9, 2010)

Channa..you obviously not 'anti social' or you wouldn't be on this site...me and 'himself' are very happy with our own company, and happy being out in the wilds...however, we are keen to attend a 'meet' of the wilders site, hopefully this year, so we can put faces to names.

Jackie


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 9, 2010)

The places we find, the people we meet, finding a spot that nobody else seems to have discovered, not having to plan where we are going (all we ever do is book our ferry or Eurotunel the rest we make up on the way). If you don't like the neighbours (you do meet the odd few ) you can just move on without any problems.
Almost every trip is an adventure into the unknown. Best of all it doesn't cost the earth (most times it is only the cost of diesel to get there)


----------



## runnach (Feb 9, 2010)

Perhaps the term anti social is inappropriate, but I agree I am far happier as a rule doing my own thing. I hate feeling obligated to conform because it is an accepted protocol.

In fairness to the CC, they need to have the rules and regulations so things function.

And on their sites I am happy to conform, albeit other guests I find complete pillocks. Conversley I have met interesting people. this Christmas for example my neighbour was the quality control manager for a well respected converter in West Yorks and we had interesting conversation.   

I would agree, there are a lot of people here who have given me good advice over the months and it would be nice to meet perhaps oneday in a social setting.

Channa


----------



## Dezi (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, Apart from the complete & utter freedom to roam aspect of it. I have always been puzzled by individuals who spend many £housands on a motorhome, kit it out with large capacity leisure batteries, backed up by solar panels, internal water tanks, central heating,cookers, fridge freezers & a  double bed.Then spend their leisure time on a campsite. Simples , I don't think so.

Dezi


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 9, 2010)

It's surprising the number of people with motorhomes who never use the shower in the van  if we are on a campsite (we sometimes do the odd one) then we use all the facilities (got to try to get our moneys worth ) 

If you are only going to use campsites then you might as well get a car & caravan & save a bit of money.


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 9, 2010)

For me its the saving of camp site fees,freedom of stopping somewhere open and tranquil and having just yourselves and nature alone.
I hate rules and regulations and would prefer to be unnoticed when wanting to be.Looking forward to saving a packet too with the hit or mostly misses with regards to package holidays.I will not miss traveling on airplanes and waiting in people traffic and invariably having to be near horrible chavs.
Its nice to be able to piss off from the horrible scum that have bred in this country with the turn of a car key and drive to a nice area to enjoy near maybe similar kinship as the people on this wildcamping site,but knowing my luck i would end up in a nice romantic spot to then find a fight breaks out nearby that turns out to be Channa and AJ,only joking.
Thats what i like about this site its full of people who feel the same way  about things as ourselfs,a fellowship perhaps.


----------



## bigboack (Feb 9, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> For me its the saving of camp site fees,freedom of stopping somewhere open and tranquil and having just yourselves and nature alone.
> I hate rules and regulations and would prefer to be unnoticed when wanting to be.Looking forward to saving a packet too with the hit or mostly misses with regards to package holidays.I will not miss traveling on airplanes and waiting in people traffic and invariably having to be near horrible chavs.
> Its nice to be able to piss off from the horrible scum that have bred in this country with the turn of a car key and drive to a nice area to enjoy near maybe similar kinship as the people on this wildcamping site,but knowing my luck i would end up in a nice romantic spot to then find a fight breaks out nearby that turns out to be Channa and AJ,only joking.
> Thats what i like about this site its full of people who feel the same way  about things as ourselfs,a fellowship perhaps.



Says it all in a nutshel. here here


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 9, 2010)

Channa, you made me laugh....

People are so sad arnt they?

working out caravan to car ratios in percentages... I mean whats that all about....

get a life.........


Craig


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 9, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Says it all in a nutshel. here here



Hey stop being fancy and bring back the horsey


----------



## Randonneur (Feb 9, 2010)

For us its being able to go places that you would'nt dare take a caravan, example being the Uists in the outer hebrides. Also knowing that you're fully self contained and not tied to sites, apart from occasionally for toilet dumping, showers, etc.

Can't see us going back to a caravan now!!


----------



## runnach (Feb 9, 2010)

coventrycraig said:


> Channa, you made me laugh....
> 
> People are so sad arnt they?
> 
> ...



Careful I dont do humour !!! Actually what I find sadder is that all this clipboard and calculator rubbish normally is conducted in very pleasant surroundings where a walk for 200 yards in any direction will reveal birds and nature.

This to me makes it even sadder 

Channa


----------



## ajs (Feb 9, 2010)

.


....You bunch of numpties.... I friggin hate wilding…

   in fact I hate vannin…

  oHHHHfrigginekkk …..me light have gone out..
   battery’s flat so the gas won’t light…

   Jeeeeseswept the gas needs changing.. and it’s pithin down
  Why’zzz me watter gone cold ****
  Blow air… blown air my assspect… it couldn’t blow a feather off a stuffed chicken
  Silver screen condensation.. what’s all that about.

  Cold… ohhh yes… run out of gas in the middle of the night and yer fire goes out so you wake up with frozen nuts….

   Nope... stick yer wilding… gimee a civilised camp site with lecki any day.


   That’s it… I’m sellin up to buy a hotel… you lot… yer barrrrred 


   Regards
  aj


----------



## kangooroo (Feb 10, 2010)

The freedom and the flexibility to arrive/leave when I like; to be completely alone and escape and to literally get away from everything.

I also enjoy living my 'secret' life with nobody having any inkling that I'm actually there!


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 10, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> 
> ....You bunch of numpties.... I friggin hate wilding…
> ...


You forgot to say your cooker wont cook a turkey either.
ZZ


----------



## bigboack (Feb 10, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> 
> ....You bunch of numpties.... I friggin hate wilding…
> ...



Than F##k for that does that mean no more post from you on here.


----------



## barryd (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate everyone so I want to be on my own on my own private beach so there!!!!

Anyway.  Why should I pay £20+ just to park my van amongst a bunch of tuggers and MH owners who are too scared to do something as outrageous as park their van outside of the campsite?  I never use campsite loos or showers, I have my own, not fussed about EHU so I only need a bit of water and somwhere to empty the loo every few days.  

CL's on the other hand are fantastic.  I love staying on a rickety old farm in the middle of nowhere, some we found at Christmas were only £6 with hookup and we had them to ourselves.  

Bumbling around France is the best way of finding the perfect wild spot.  I usually park the van and use the bike to look around for somewhere ideal.  Sometimes we find some cracking spots like that.  If not we just park it on a free Aire.

Some people just like to be surrounded by rules and regs and they thrive on everything being neat and tidy and making friends with the wardens.  These people probably have their own silver tankard down the local pub (ooooh maybe touching the odd nerve there!).  good luck to them if thats what they want to do.  Each to their own.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 10, 2010)

barryd said:


> I hate everyone so I want to be on my own on my own private beach so there!!!!
> 
> Anyway.  Why should I pay £20+ just to park my van amongst a bunch of tuggers and MH owners who are too scared to do something as outrageous as park their van outside of the campsite?  I never use campsite loos or showers, I have my own, not fussed about EHU so I only need a bit of water and somwhere to empty the loo every few days.
> 
> ...



Funniest I saw was a chap pegging out his electric cable into a nice perfectly straight line with a precise right angle to take it to the box  When they do that you really wanna move em in the night 

oh yeah and the other numpty last year who spent hours taking his flippin awning pegs out and then banging them back in because they were not quite straight, over and over he did it, I nearly sent Nicole over to slap him


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Than F##k for that does that mean no more post from you on here.



 i'm stickin around to haunt you... till you ditch that paint stripper.

 regards
aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 10, 2010)

ajs said:


> i'm stickin around to haunt you... till you ditch that paint stripper.
> 
> regards
> aj



Life would not be the same without you!!


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 10, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Funniest I saw was a chap pegging out his electric cable into a nice perfectly straight line with a precise right angle to take it to the box  When they do that you really wanna move em in the night
> 
> oh yeah and the other numpty last year who spent hours taking his flippin awning pegs out and then banging them back in because they were not quite straight, over and over he did it, I nearly sent Nicole over to slap him






That person is a casualty of old age!!Muppet some people do need slapping!
I would have got a genny out that would have taught him a lesson


----------



## barryd (Feb 10, 2010)

What really Pi$$es me off about campsites is that people are so flipping nosey.  On the few occasions we have used them, you drive up and everyone is staring at you.  They sit in their caravans and motorhomes I might add watching your every move.  Now I never have experienced that on Aires except with Germans and Brits.  The French are not nosey.  On an Aire nobody really bats an eyelid.  I like to go out and have a fag or sit on my bike rack with a beer when its dark.  You just get the impression on a site that everyones watching you.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 10, 2010)

barryd said:


> What really Pi$$es me off about campsites is that people are so flipping nosey.  On the few occasions we have used them, you drive up and everyone is staring at you.  They sit in their caravans and motorhomes I might add watching your every move.  Now I never have experienced that on Aires except with Germans and Brits.  The French are not nosey.  On an Aire nobody really bats an eyelid.  I like to go out and have a fag or sit on my bike rack with a beer when its dark.  You just get the impression on a site that everyones watching you.



You might wanna see a doctor about that paranoia 

I don't think its just a campsite thing, The english do like to 'stare', the Germans are worse tho, the French, dutch and Italians could not care less if a Tank rolled in


----------



## cipro (Feb 10, 2010)

Its FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE

But you do have to have your wits about you


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

cipro said:


> Its FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE
> 
> *But you do have to have your wits about you*





 dunnow why arff the numpties on here bother then... 


 regards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 10, 2010)

cipro said:


> Its FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE



FREEEE you have gota be kiddin, So far having a motorhome has been the most expensive thing I have ever done, but also one of the best


----------



## runnach (Feb 10, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> FREEEE you have gota be kiddin, So far having a motorhome has been the most expensive thing I have ever done, but also one of the best



They can be an expensive pain in the arse, but I GUARANTEE the most expensive thing you will ever have is the baby giraffes..( mark my words)

Channa


----------



## brittle1906 (Feb 10, 2010)

For me wild camping is all about discovering new places, coming and going as we please and not paying an exorbitant site fee to sit in a row of tin boxes! 

Just to add to the mix, I spent a couple of years working on a site and that was enough to put me off for life!  Some of the 'guests' were unbelievable and as for the things they complained about....  
I mean, what do you say to an elderly caravan owner who has booked into you rural camp site and has been woken at daybreak by song birds? Sorry sir, I'll have them shot?

Or the lady who requests a refund of her pitch fee as the grass was wet.....


----------



## cipro (Feb 10, 2010)

ajs said:


> dunnow why arff the numpties on here bother then...
> 
> 
> regards
> aj


 
bother to do what free park that's what I'm saying but i dont 
do it all the while


----------



## cipro (Feb 10, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> FREEEE you have gota be kiddin, So far having a motorhome has been the most expensive thing I have ever done, but also one of the best


 
Yes the package is costly but the cost is worth the freedom of the road
except the toll

but A FREE wild stop or £10--£20  or more at a campsite I tend to mix it
to be fair


----------



## runnach (Feb 10, 2010)

brittle1906 said:


> For me wild camping is all about discovering new places, coming and going as we please and not paying an exorbitant site fee to sit in a row of tin boxes!
> 
> Just to add to the mix, I spent a couple of years working on a site and that was enough to put me off for life!  Some of the 'guests' were unbelievable and as for the things they complained about....
> I mean, what do you say to an elderly caravan owner who has booked into you rural camp site and has been woken at daybreak by song birds? Sorry sir, I'll have them shot?
> ...




Or 5 egg cups when there should be 6 fair does ....until you discover only 3 people in the party.!!!

I spent a season in France as a campsite rep and I agree, some of the comments are unbelievable.

My biggest pain was people moaning about Mosquitos, particularly at the end of May on a riverside site.....I went to the river bank one night read a prohibition order to the lil pests ...no surprise they took no notice.

I once had a dutch family compain they had seen a mouse, this is a caravan set in acres of woodland.

wierd and the wonderful eh 

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 10, 2010)

cipro said:


> but A FREE wild stop or £10--£20  or more at a campsite I tend to mix it
> to be fair



Same as that we like em both for different reasons. 

I can see if you don't have children why people would stear clear of campsites but then again we have met and made some good friends on campsites well worth the £20 just to have met them and have spent a good weekend with them. At other times we like quiet places with nobody around.

Wilding is special though, a few weeks ago we were in the Forest of Dean entirley alone without any noise or distraction. A very special place to be and something that can only happen whilst wilding


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Feb 10, 2010)

coventrycraig said:


> Well the question is in the title.
> 
> Why do you really like wilding?
> 
> ...



Dunno where to start really. Lets start this year for example,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJxrN-WJVO8

and again,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zD7q4d21Jc

Couple from last year,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7JOSQnv3nM

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es3bejROzLA

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNzUOSuv0Ps

This is why i like it 

jed


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 11, 2010)

mines the freedom to go when i want, where i want(to a point)and stop when i find something worth looking at. can totally switch off to the ratrace


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 11, 2010)

channa said:


> For me it is the artificiality of the people on sites.
> 
> The peering and twitching of curtains really focs me off.
> 
> ...



My sister and I do wonder where these people come from-we have both seen complete jobs worths wardens on CC sites! Plus my hubby did have a run in with one warden on one site about washing up dog bowls in the washing up area? Some bloody stupid sign-we'll not be going back there!

After one night of drinking and merryment we thought we would be asked to leave-we'd had to to much fun! Next morning people walking by pointed and made comments-our sin?

Drinking, having a BBQ then playing on our Wii in the awning, they had only been out a few weeks, and we played on a tiny telly, it was great fun! I'm sure know one walking by had a clue what was going on! LOL

Also some fellow caravan club members-sad old buggers! Until we bought our MH we had a 33 year old classic Hymer Eriba pan caravan, all of 12 foot of it, towed it behind our 1.4 TDi fabia, it was and still is fully hipped (very floral inside and out-fairy lights etc.) Loved that caravan made people smile or point and laugh. One bloke couldn't believe we coudl be happy with it-he had a brand new tip top white box, but this to daughters asked "next time can we get a caravan like this one?" His face was a picture!


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 11, 2010)

Tigatigatiger said:


> My sister and I do wonder where these people come from-we have both seen complete jobs worths wardens on CC sites! Plus my hubby did have a run in with one warden on one site about washing up dog bowls in the washing up area? Some bloody stupid sign-we'll not be going back there!
> 
> After one night of drinking and merryment we thought we would be asked to leave-we'd had to to much fun! Next morning people walking by pointed and made comments-our sin?
> 
> ...



goes to prove you don't need to break the bank to have fun!!!


----------



## moy (Feb 11, 2010)

*why do i like wilding*

we agree with most of if not all of the comments in favour of wilding, i hate going on commercial sites and being asked if you've got a dog, paying through the nose for the privalidge and then being told that there is nowhere on site that they are permitted even to be exercised, snotty caravanners next door who seem to think as you only have a motorhome half of your pitch is theirs, and get the needle when you start to take up a bit more room, the anti kids brigade, (actually the anti eveything that they have'nt got brigade)  give me the dozy bunch of wilders that we seem to come across wherever we go


----------



## locket (Feb 11, 2010)

Great fun i love it


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

freedom and the excitement of where we will end up  exploring places you never would when on a campsite


----------



## jann (Feb 12, 2010)

Wilding is being in a secluded place with views that you could not pay for.

If we do go on a site we pick Caravan Club sites because they don't allow late night noise unlike some commercial sites.

CLs are a good compromise if you want peace and quiet and there is nowhere suitable to wild or you need to empty/fill tanks


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

Dezi said:


> Hi, Apart from the complete & utter freedom to roam aspect of it. I have always been puzzled by individuals who spend many £housands on a motorhome, kit it out with large capacity leisure batteries, backed up by solar panels, internal water tanks, central heating,cookers, fridge freezers & a  double bed.Then spend their leisure time on a campsite. Simples , I don't think so.
> 
> Dezi



ere ere dezi,


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Dunno where to start really. Lets start this year for example,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJxrN-WJVO8
> 
> ...



Excuse me, Jed The Spread, am i missing something here? can you enlighten me on, the fun of driving through natural rivers, driving on walkways, ect ect ect, WTF is that all about, i dont usually get mad, but you are a total utter disgrace to humanity, how dare you disrespect our countryside you selfish piece of S**t, you make me sick,  its people like you that spoil it for everyone else, who do you think you are, this is a public domain, i hope someone clocks your reg plate and fines you for this, in fact, i'm gunna do it, and you have the audasity to post it on you tube, great example you are setting for that irritable child of yours, i'm not going to say get a life, you dont deserve one


----------



## vantoguk (Feb 13, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> Excuse me, Jed The Spread, am i missing something here?



you might be! 

If Jed is greenlaning its perfectly legal, as far as I know and carefully monitored. 

If someone is caught driving off road and not on one of the lanes designated legal to drive over they can have their vehicle compounded and then fined. Whats worse - driving over a green lane and keeping them open for such use or taking advantage of the great motorways such as the A1, M25, M1 etc that have destroyed our countryside for ever


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

vantoguk said:


> you might be!
> 
> If Jed is greenlaning its perfectly legal, as far as I know and carefully monitored.
> 
> If someone is caught driving off road and not on one of the lanes designated legal to drive over they can have their vehicle compounded and then fined. Whats worse - driving over a green lane and keeping them open for such use or taking advantage of the great motorways such as the A1, M25, M1 etc that have destroyed our countryside for ever



To be honest i thought after i had put my rant it could be greenlaning but some of it isnt, going over rocks and craggs? i dont thinks so. i'm sure i will be told off for my rant and if i am wrong i will apologise, the motorway networkworking could be another interesting thread, maybe you should start one, lets see the views, 

thanks

J


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

vantoguk said:


> you might be!
> 
> If Jed is greenlaning its perfectly legal, as far as I know and carefully monitored.
> 
> If someone is caught driving off road and not on one of the lanes designated legal to drive over they can have their vehicle compounded and then fined. Whats worse - driving over a green lane and keeping them open for such use or taking advantage of the great motorways such as the A1, M25, M1 etc that have destroyed our countryside for ever



oh sorry, forgot to mention, do the forestry commission do green laning then? and on a public walkway? also, there is a pic of a man taking a dump is that legal in green laning rules, i'm just curious thats all, dont know much about it, i may need educating,


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> Excuse me, Jed The Spread, am i missing something here? can you enlighten me on, the fun of driving through natural rivers, driving on walkways, ect ect ect, WTF is that all about, i dont usually get mad, but you are a total utter disgrace to humanity, how dare you disrespect our countryside you selfish piece of S**t, you make me sick,  its people like you that spoil it for everyone else, who do you think you are, this is a public domain, i hope someone clocks your reg plate and fines you for this, in fact, i'm gunna do it, and you have the audasity to post it on you tube, great example you are setting for that irritable child of yours, i'm not going to say get a life, you dont deserve one




Sorry but you are wrong here, many 'footpaths' are in fact unpaved roads and its perfectly legal to drive on them.

I used to have a 4x4, the last I heard there are about 100,000 miles of footpaths in the uk and only 5000 miles of 'green lanes'. Sadly the poor attitude of misinformed people means that number is diminishing each year. Jed is not driving on footpaths he is driving on 'Green Lanes' unpaved roads. Legal and good fun, a great way to get to out of the way campsites that you could not reach without a vehicle and if carried out responsibly having very little impact on the environment, I would think certainly less than me driving my beast up the motorway to a campsite.

So what if they are closing greenlanes you might say, well many of the green lanes are historical roads joining ancient villages and markets and once gone they do not return. A farmer can ask for a green lane to be declasified if he can prove its not in use, and do not think it automatically becomes a footpath it does not, very often they are just closed so that no-one can use them apart from the farmer.

In my mind the rights of wildcampers and the rights of people to walk and drive in the countryside are very much the same. Its about 'rights' and just because you don't like it does not mean that other should not have the right if its legal.


----------



## runnach (Feb 13, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> oh sorry, forgot to mention, do the forestry commission do green laning then? and on a public walkway? also, there is a pic of a man taking a dump is that legal in green laning rules, i'm just curious thats all, dont know much about it, i may need educating,



The subject of greenlaning does stir a lot of emotion with various user groups, Check out a ramblers association thread !!!

Has Bg states it is perfectly legal if the lane is designated as a road. 

Of course one could argue the roads originally were used by horses and not 4x4's with aggressive tyres. And the enviromental impact is significantly different.

A lot of lanes have been reclassified and vehicle use banned on this argument.
 Has a rule byways and rupp's are ok to drive footpaths and bridleways arent.

In your neck Kimbo Houndkirk Moor, And Stanedge edge up towards the pole and down to Redmires are green lanes with vehicular access allowed.

In the case of Stanedge there are lots of rocks, that bad a 4x4 needs to be modified and a spotter required to stop underneath the vehicle getting a bang on a rock.

Forestry commission lease a site in dalby forest to a 4x4 centre at langdale end. However you would pay, and the FC manage the damage by altering the course.

btw, I only know this from riding a mountain bike, However some believe that too should be banned. a foot path should be just that etc etc....it all gets very emotive for sure.

Channa


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

channa said:


> The subject of greenlaning does stir a lot of emotion with various user groups, Check out a ramblers association thread !!!
> 
> Has Bg states it is perfectly legal if the lane is designated as a road.
> 
> ...



Hi Channa

i knew i could count on you for a sensible answer, i just saw the clips expecting some good wilding spots and it made me mad seeing the vans going over craggs and rocks place where i walk with the dogs and my grandaughter, i agree with BG the countryside is for all to enjoy, when i had my horse i used to get loads of abuse even when on bridleways, an issue that will never resolve, i am waitng in anticipation for AJ's comments.

cheers

J


----------



## runnach (Feb 13, 2010)

Interestingly Derbyshire Council and perhaps for obvious reasons are one of the few councils in my opinion to try and manage the countryside for all off road users, Whether 4x4 mountain bike horse etc.

I was out riding near Roych gulch ( near Mam Tor ) a couple of years back and the council were laying cobbles to manage erosion from 4 x4 's

I got chatting to a couple of the fellas, and they were of the opinion that placing a ban wouldnt actually stop the problem, so it was decided to let access continue after they had prepared some of the ground to minimise impact.

Meanwhile North yorks who enjoy similar countryside have attempted to re classify every road they can,to prevent vehicular access however one doesnt have to walk cycle too far to see it hasnt worked.

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

Some good comments from all, pleased to see you have clamed down a bit J. I too do not like to see 4x4 vehicles on footpaths and would report someone on a foot path, but within the law I believe there is room for all. 

With regards to the ruts left by 4x4's please remember that farmers very often use the same roads to feed animals everyday and they make the mess, horses too can make a mess of a bridleway, who hasn't walked on a bridleway that is a mess because of horses. Also many of these roads would have been used by horse+card ox+cart and would always have been rutted and muddy. Now the walkers believe that they 'own' these routes and as such they should be perfect and mud + rut free. Me I stay off of roads, byways and rupps when walking and try to stick to footpaths in that way I don't feel the need to complain. Thats not too say that like wildcampers there are not irresponsible 4x4 drivers roads such as the ridgeway have been ruined because of irresponsible 4x4 users who insist on racing on it and driving on it during winter.

Another point that the ramblers my not be aware of (I'm a member) is that very often the farmers and landowners are the people trying to get a 'by way' declasified by complaining about the ocasional 4x4, they may have an alterior motive. The land belongs to the council and as a byway must meet certain criteria with regards width etc. If they can get it declasified then as a footpath they can land grab both sides and grub up the hedgerows and they gain land from the people. If the footpath is then not used for 5 years it will be closed and guess who gets the land free of charge from us, with the price of land this can be considerable sums of money


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> Excuse me, Jed The Spread, am i missing something here? can you enlighten me on, the fun of driving through natural rivers, driving on walkways, ect ect ect, WTF is that all about, i dont usually get mad, but you are a total utter disgrace to humanity, how dare you disrespect our countryside you selfish piece of S**t, you make me sick,  its people like you that spoil it for everyone else, who do you think you are, this is a public domain, i hope someone clocks your reg plate and fines you for this, in fact, i'm gunna do it, and you have the audasity to post it on you tube, great example you are setting for that irritable child of yours, i'm not going to say get a life, you dont deserve one



I think you should appologise for this post.  _IT_ is a disgrace, not the green lane videos.


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 13, 2010)

barryd said:


> I think you should appologise for this post.  _IT_ is a disgrace, not the green lane videos.



not really  interested what you think, maybe you should look at your own posts, re Hayfield meet and the use of innapropriate language, kettle and frying pan springs to mind.


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 13, 2010)

When I started this topic, I never realised people would be upset on how others use the land. I suppose I can see both sides really to the argument.
Many people will not want to see 4x4's tearing through the countryside but if there not doing anything wrong leagally - we have to be tollerant of each other!

Anyway, Im glad you all enjoy wild camping!

I sold my kontiki in the week but with regret.  I may have to become a tugger for a bit but I will be back to it one day - if the goverment dont completly price us off the road!

Wilding gives us freedom to do as we please - long may it live!!!

Craig


----------



## runnach (Feb 13, 2010)

coventrycraig said:


> When I started this topic, I never realised people would be upset on how others use the land. I suppose I can see both sides really to the argument.
> Many people will not want to see 4x4's tearing through the countryside but if there not doing anything wrong leagally - we have to be tollerant of each other!
> 
> Anyway, Im glad you all enjoy wild camping!
> ...



Indeed and the fact your personal circumstances have meant that you have sold your van doesnt preclude you from participating in the banter and more serious forums.

Please continue to give input.

regards 

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 13, 2010)

i for one think that jeds videos overall are fine.in none of them have i seen him or his mates cause wanton destruction! a few of the so-called ruts i suggest are caused by the rain water running down into the sea!the chap having a dump i also guess was a joke photo (which i presume we all do at some time or other)overall he does show nice wild places to camp and some not so wild .by having a 4x4 he can access a lot more places than most people can(inc. me)truly wilding methinks


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Channa, bigger family means more room needed. The tag axles are too pricey!

Im dreading going back to tugging - Ive had it so easy for the last 18 months.

no jacks, no jockey wheels, no expensive motor mover, no rediculous awnings to put up and no big thirsty jeep!

all the best 

Craig


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 13, 2010)

Must admit camping on the beach with a fire and a beer - looks great!

must all agree on that ..


Craig


----------



## ajs (Feb 13, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi Channa
> 
> i knew i could count on you for a sensible answer, i just saw the clips expecting some good wilding spots and it made me mad seeing the vans going over craggs and rocks place where i walk with the dogs and my grandaughter, i agree with BG the countryside is for all to enjoy, when i had my horse i used to get loads of abuse even when on bridleways, an issue that will never resolve, i am waitng in anticipation for AJ's comments.
> 
> ...




... how the hekk did i miss this debate.... 


probably tooo busy fending orrrff knardlymavison riders...


well... limbomill... it's like this... I’ve been greenlaning in 4x4's but on designated routs/tracks
I’ve been greenlaning on enduro's (bikes) .. again on designated event routs...

 I’ve been on osses too.. over ploughed fields .. defiantly off routs cus the little furry things 
don't stay on footpaths, lane or bridle ways.
(please note..  PC's in the foxhunting lobby.. Went out twice .. caught nowt but a sore bum.)

if a pathway is designated for use by what ever means of transport, i don't have a problem.

if some little sheet is ridding his off road bike where he shouldn't then i'll have the bugger off 
( like the nastid riding 1 over the tops of the Malvern Hill on Friday....Mr plod will be paying him a visit.

ahyhooo... sorry i missed the heat of this 1.. it looked very lively...

regards
aj


----------



## barryd (Feb 14, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> not really  interested what you think, maybe you should look at your own posts, re Hayfield meet and the use of innapropriate language, kettle and frying pan springs to mind.



Well unless I have lost the plot the comments I made on the Hayfield meet were very much tongue in cheek and I dont remember using any language worse than yours in this thread or do you think using astrixes or abreviations doesnt count?

Your post however was a direct attack on Jed without you knowing the facts and I just felt it was a bit strong really.  I dont want to argue on here, I can go to FACTS for that.


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 14, 2010)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Dunno where to start really. Lets start this year for example,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJxrN-WJVO8
> 
> ...







Just watched the videos and just felt i had to vent my frustration.
The music was great really approved of the music,the kid was cute but your ****ing beard has just got to go!!

Just couldnt see me getting my Hymer down some of them roads


----------



## barnybg (Feb 14, 2010)

*Off -road access to ALL...a joke !*

Just need to say a little something on here,nothing personal but AJS its ok for you to  ride   'willy nilly' anywhere on your horse you say,but wrong on a bike ?mmm ?
myself,i feel a little peeved on the subject,being an off-road rider for over 20 years with an enduro,i classed myself as respectfull of the countryside,keeping to roman roads and the like (even forestry roads )apparantly against the law!!?
Why i say this and feel angry about it,well i come from Welsh valleys,near Pontypridd,S.Wales where the mountains and access are right behind my garden,but increasingly 'do-gooders' from outside my area, have 'found' our beauty and naturally want to protect it from US who live there ,for THEM that dont,and i mean the 'Ramblers  etc,who have lawyers and money,to fight against the 'ordinary man'.
These people mostly ,i hasten to add are from Cardiff,Bristol and further afield,no problems with that ,just the problem with them getting orders and bans on everything....as for the FORESTRY COMMISION,as far as i found out,its owned by the FRENCH,they have devastated our mountains and natural forests by planting fir trees and closed off and barricaded thousands of acres of land,therefore i am breaking the law if i ride on what i class as mountainside roads and dirt tracks and yes forestry roads,to me its sick !Money counts over everything.
As you are aware,i have left my place of birth,as there are so many things happening in little ways to  Wales and the UK, i have found i have more freedom in an ex-communist country,i can go where i like and say what i like as long as i dont harm anyone or thing... if only ...........


----------



## ajs (Feb 14, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Just need to say a little something on here,nothing personal but AJS its ok for you to  ride   'willy nilly' anywhere on your horse you say,but wrong on a bike ?mmm ?...........




nope...didn't say that .... re read my post over and over and i can't see me saying that at all ...
nope..not anywhere... not a single *willy nilly *to be seen.

 anyone else see a _whilly nilly_ in that post

so.. what's it to be then... specsavers or a white stick...

 don't you just luuurve folks who cant friggin read and then put 2+2 together and make 76 

regards
aj

 for your info.. the crest of the malvern hills is a fragile area with thin top soil.. 
it is leased for sheep farming and littered with walkers.
there are signs everyfrigginwhere that that make it clear that vehicles are not allowed.

the hosses were not mine... 
they belonged to a hunt master who had permission to ride his troop over the farmers lands.

 appy now...


----------



## locket (Feb 15, 2010)

Freedom ! i live in a motorhome and i think its great the places you can see unlike 4 walls in a house. The best thing is its low cost of living  love it !


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 15, 2010)

ajs said:


> nope...didn't say that .... re read my post over and over and i can't see me saying that at all ...
> nope..not anywhere... not a single *willy nilly *to be seen.
> 
> anyone else see a _whilly nilly_ in that post
> ...



Tee hee, AJ's got du hun  lol i've seen it, in loads of ya posts, you landwrecker you, lol, only kidding AJ, i dont know what he's on about, just probably got annoyd like i did


----------



## barryd (Feb 15, 2010)

What are we arguing about?  I cant remember.

Rough weekend.


----------



## runnach (Feb 15, 2010)

barryd said:


> What are we arguing about?  I cant remember.
> 
> Rough weekend.



No idea but apparently its healthy 

Channa


----------

